# synarel spray- does it have extra doses???



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am currently stimming and have been delayed by a few days as follies not quite big enough. I have just realised that my spray will run out in the next couple of days if the bottles have exactly 60 sprays in them. Does anyone know if each bottle has any 'extra' doses in them? (e.g the puregon have more doses per vial than is written on the label. 
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Wright,

The Synarel spray uses 0.1ml per spray and the 60 dose bottles contain 6.5mls so in theory there are actually 65 doses per bottle. However sometimes slightly more or less liquid can be expelled with each spray. I wouldn't risk relying on those extra 5 doses just incase there isn't enough for them.

Hope your follies ripen nicely for you in the next couple of days    
Maz x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks MazV   ,
I have enough to get me to my scan appointment on monday, so will ask them then.


----------

